# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  якимеси

## ST

Взято отсюда: http://www.ajinomoto.co.jp/recipe/condi ... 701670.asp  
Может кому то будет интересно... 
WARNING: use at you own risk!   ::     
Ингридиенты: 
рис вареный-500 гр
свинина жареная-3 куска по 8 мм
морковь вареная- 80 гр
сушеный гниб-shiitake (???) - 3 шт 
лук-1-2 шт
яйцо - 1 шт
креветки -80 гр
зеленый горошек - по вкусу
соль, алкоголь, соевый соус, глютамат натрия (аджиномото) 
Приготовление: 
1. Нарезать жареную свинину, морковь, сушеный гриб на 8 мм. кусочки. Помыть, почистить и обсушить креветки. 
2. взбить яйцо, добавить соль 
3. Нагреть масло на сильном огне, влить яйцо, перемешать, быстро довести до полуготовности, убрать со сковороды. 
4. Положить на сковородку свинину, морковь, грибы, креветки. Жарить при помешивании, посолить. 
5. нагреть сковородку снова, добавить масла, обжарить лук, добавить вареный рис, обжарить, добавить саке и соевый соус. 
6. добавляется все из пп. 3 и 4, добавляется зеленый горошек, глютамат.

----------


## ST

okonomyaki project:   
here is the source: http://www.bob-an.com/recipe/OutputMain ... =47&RT=out 
components: 
wheat flour of low viscosity		100g
water				1/3 cup 
egg				4
Pig flank(thin slice)			200g
A sagittated calamary (squid)		1
A cabbage			200g
salt			1/2 small spoon
A yam			100g
Worcester sauce		4 big spoon 
A pork cutlet sauce		4 big spoon 
salad oil			normal amount
Blue paste		normal amount
Red pickled ginger		normal amount  
Directions:
(1) A cabbage grates a limit, the yam is shaved.
(2)Pork is under length in half and squid is chopped.  
(3)Match water with an egg and I add powder and salt and mix it.  
(4) I take (3) and add (1).  
(5)I heat salad oil to an iron plate and bake (2) and I drain (4) and fix it peacefully.  
(6)If the back turns red and yellow thinly, I return it in a spatula and heat it enough.  
(7)I take a sauce and red pickled ginger to be baked.

----------

